

Bihari Govt raises its game with Android Phones on the Road - flashgordon
http://www.pluggd.in/android-bihar-government-297/

======
flashgordon
While I am proud of this, I am actually jealous that our own Australian govt
is pathetically behind when it comes to (mobile) technology!

